# Swine Flu



## Blaziking the God General (Apr 28, 2009)

So unless you've been living under a rock (Which I don't suggest, since it's probably bad for your back) you've probably heard about this lovely epidemic called Swine Flu that's killing people in Mexico, and infecting a few people in the U.S, and some people in other countries. 

For those of you who don't know, a quick summary of this is that people in Mexico began to get sick with what appeared to be the flu, but was actually a different strain of flu called "Swine Flu", and so some people in Mexico have begun to die from it. Now about 48 people in the U.S have been infected, though no one has died yet. Some people in other countries have been infected, but only about 1 or 2. (Probably got some of these facts wrong, so correct me if I did)

Chances are, since most of you are overseas, not many of you are too worried now. But nevertheless, what are your views on this whole epidemic?

As for me, the entire media frenzy about it is freaking me out, since they're treating it as if it's the beginning of the end of the world, but when I'm not reading up about it online and what not, it seems just to be something that will come to pass.




In case anyone's wondering, here's some handy stuff on the Swine Flu and preventing it and stuff.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 28, 2009)

I live next to New York, where the epidemic here started
I'm not too worried, but I'm just staying away from sick people *execpt my nan for reasons* and using sanitizer.

Other than that, not too worried. But the beggining of the end of the world. 
THAT...is slightly exageratted. o.o


----------



## Aisling (Apr 28, 2009)

I just heard about this in French class today- it's the real gossip class where the teacher gets us in the know on whatever was on the news this morning, what the school board is up to, etc. ...

According to the teacher this swine flu business isn't only killing people in Mexico, but even all the schools there- all of them- are closed to prevent it from spreading. That seems kind of extreme, but... well, yeah. Anyone else heard this much?

Just when did this whole thing start? I'm assuming it's only just now starting to rise to a panic level but has been around a short while already. My mom's a nurse and there's a Mexican illegal immigrant on her floor... She _is_ a nurse so she needs to stay sanitary and disinfected anyway, but still... I hope he doesn't have it or anything. I'm pretty sure it's not the reason he's in the hospital anyway, but we need to be careful. Whether this is a major threat yet or not, there's no harm in making a habit out of washing your hands and everything if it wasn't before, right?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Apr 28, 2009)

Alraunne said:


> Just when did this whole thing start?


I read some article (Can't remember where it was now ><) that some 4 year old or something contracted the disease after a rally in Mexico for something to do with Pigs, in early April. I think.


----------



## Zuu (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, I agree that causing an uninformed panic is a stupid thing to do, but downplaying it as no big deal is also a mistake. My father's a nurse and he's being totally serious, telling me to wash my hands frequently. He's given me like serious disinfectant stuff from the office and advising me not to stand close to people when talking etc etc. no hand shaking.

i talked to my friend whose father is a nurse and he said he's been telling him the exact same things

so, don't freak out, just take precautions :\ play it safe


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 28, 2009)

It sounds very similar to the Avian flu problem we had a couple years ago. I'm not too worried, because I'm all the way over here in Australia. :| Still, it's pretty awful that so many people have died/are dying from it. 

I heard on the news yesterday that 'scientists have predicted a pandemic that will wipe out a large number of the earth's population, however, it will likely not be a problem because of the amount of medical facilities and resources stockpiled in the US' or something to that effect.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm living in _*the most*_ isolated state, in one of (if not) the most isloated, under-populated continents out there. Even then, the mortality rate is something like 7% (I think), and i'm the healthiest person I know.

So I'll juuuust.. brb...
*Gets bacon from freezer*
~​ 

I'm kinda _proud_ of my health, or something; like I actually _want_ to catch it, just to recover from it and be all: _"rawr! lol~" *flex*_
I'm weird like that.


..But I do tend to make friends with people who live over there, most of which are people with bad immune-systems, and are constantly getting colds and such. I do worry for them. I don't think the majority of Australians are worried about it hitting here though, seeing as how the Radio Station I was tuned into yesterday was making crude jokes about it and laughing for the better half of an hour.



Apparently a few school peoplez from NZ were over in Mexico and just got back, so they were getting tested.
I don't think any of them have tested +'ve yet.


----------



## PichuK (Apr 28, 2009)

> Apparently a few school peoplez from NZ were over in Mexico and just got back, so they were getting tested.
> I don't think any of them have tested +'ve yet.


NZ tests came back sometime today, 13/25 (including teachers) from the Mexico trip are positive for at least Influenza A.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 28, 2009)

hey guys remember bird flu and how that ended the world as we know it


----------



## Felidire (Apr 28, 2009)

PichuK said:


> NZ tests came back sometime today, 13/25 (including teachers) from the Mexico trip are positive for at least Influenza A.


Hwoo.. that's close to home.. kinda. ,,xD
Maybe my stupid wish will come true. =5



opaltiger said:


> hey guys remember bird flu and how that ended the world as we know it


Did that hit Australia? because I have practically no memory of it.. If someone says "Bird flu" I think "China". That's how little I know about it.


----------



## Exdeath (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not extremely worried about the swine flu; the media often likes to sensationalize and exaggerate news stories. Still, though, I am concerned as to why people are only dying from it in Mexico and not anywhere else(Yet, at least). That might be because there are a lot more infected people there in the first place, but it's most likely something else entirely.

Also, I heard that some countries are banning American pork...even though swine flu has nothing to do with eating pork.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 28, 2009)

Prettzel said:


> Also, I heard that some countries are banning American pork...even though swine flu has nothing to do with eating pork.


Oh.. but with all the preservatives and stuff these days.. you could open the packet and the pork could come back to life and breathe all over you.

Are you willing to take that risk?...


----------



## Zuu (Apr 28, 2009)

because down in mexico conditions kind of suck and so they're more vulnerable to it, I'd suspect; also they're packed tight in mexico city, so.


----------



## Jolty (Apr 28, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> hey guys remember bird flu and how that ended the world as we know it


damn you
beat me to it


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 28, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> hey guys remember bird flu and how that ended the world as we know it


damnit, i wanted to post with a snarky comment about avian flu as well. ):

it's really not worth getting worried about this. chances are that most of you on TCoD are living in fairly decent countries with adequate healthcare and emergency-response systems. it is very unlikely that you'll catch swine flu, and you're even less likely to die from it.

spare a tear for the mexicans, then get on with your life.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 28, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

TWO PEOPLE FROM FALKIRK CAUGHT IT

I LIVE HALF AN HOUR AWAY FROM FALKIRK

I'M AWESOME :B

EDIT: 48 people isn't an epidemic


----------



## Minish (Apr 28, 2009)

This whole thing has annoyed me so far. :/ _Everyone_ is talking and joking about it at school and it just makes me want to headdesk. Especially since they're acting like it's as bad here as it is in Mexico, and there are like _two people in Scotland_ who've been infected. >_>

Just wash your hands more regularly, gahh. We actually have a decent healthcare system y'know. And yeah, I'm talking mainly to people at my school here apparently.

My mum's friend and his wife or something came back from a holiday in Mexico, and they've been told to NOT LEAVE THE HOUSE UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE because they're suspected with it. XD;


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 28, 2009)

SCREW YOU, I COULD DIE

EDIT: If by 'die' I actually mean 'visit Falkirk in the near future and run around screaming like a hypochondriac'.


----------



## Minish (Apr 28, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> SCREW YOU, I COULD DIE
> 
> EDIT: If by 'die' I actually mean 'visit Falkirk in the near future and run around screaming like a hypochondriac'.


Well it's not like I won't mourn you or anything!

And my mum's friend lives in Falkirk and her local hospital is the one where they are so HA! I WIN THIS CONTEST.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 28, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> Well it's not like I won't mourn you or anything!
> 
> And my mum's friend lives in Falkirk and her local hospital is the one where they are so HA! I WIN THIS CONTEST.


No you don't, you don't live anywhere near your mother's friend! SO THERE. I'LL DIE FIRST.


----------



## PichuK (Apr 28, 2009)

How long until Madagascar closes it's airports and shipyards?

...damn you madagascar, I still haven't won that game. :(


----------



## Yarnchu (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't exactly have the best immune system in the world, with missing one of my antibodies or something to that effect, but I have medicine that helps my immune system fight crap and even then I wash my hands all the freaking time. Not to the point where I carry hand sanitizer around, but still. I'm not worrying that much.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 28, 2009)

> EDIT: 48 people isn't an epidemic


actually, depending on circumstance, it might be. Three people is an epidemic if it's rabies.


----------



## reecemysocksoff (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, anywhere other than Mexico, if you are to get it, It's apparently like having a normal flu, except a bit more annoying. Which is why I feel sorry for the Mexicans. They lose loved ones while we complain that we're going to get sick days...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 28, 2009)

I live in Alabama, which is kinda near Mexico, so I'm a bit worried.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, swine flu will surely kill us all, just like bird flu did.

@PichuK: Doesn't Madagascar only have a seaport in Pandemic?


----------



## Rwr4539 (Apr 28, 2009)

PichuK said:


> How long until Madagascar closes it's airports and shipyards?
> 
> ...damn you madagascar, I still haven't won that game. :(









And like everyone said, I'm waiting for bird flu to kill everyone first.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 28, 2009)

scary. at least i'm up by canada.


----------



## Erif (Apr 28, 2009)

I think this hit New Zealand like it did Mexico, they're both quarantined or some shit. There's like a 5% mortality rate soooo...


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

There was another swine flu outbreak in '76. And guess what happened? Nothing.

Oh, and take a look at this.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Apr 29, 2009)

Mmm, I really don't want to be infected, but it's not going to be that bad, I don't think :/

(Actually I'm one hell of a lot more scared of MRSA, which I learned about on Opera today :X)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 29, 2009)

shadow_lugia said:


> (Actually I'm one hell of a lot more scared of MRSA, which I learned about on Opera today :X)


While MRSA is common is hospitals, especially on both parts of the aging spectrum, I do think there's a kind of spray-foam disinfectant thing that kills it in...five seconds, if I read the label back at the hospital correctly.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Apr 29, 2009)

Not too worried, though getting a little worried 'cause like more than 50 new cases are being found per day and I think there's some suspected cases in my state now. It's not so much the disease itself, but rather how fast it's spreading that scares me.

At times I wish I didn't live in a border state.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 29, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> There was another swine flu outbreak in '76. And guess what happened? Nothing.


well people died but.

that swine flu was different. i guess this one has strains of different things that makes it worse that the '76 outbreak.


----------



## mehwmew (Apr 29, 2009)

Alll of you are amazing , and my govener (iowa) wants us to rename it M1H1 virus(or flu w/e) cause its bad for pork bussiness >.>



Dewgong said:


> well people died but.
> 
> that swine flu was different. i guess this one has strains of different things that makes it worse that the '76 outbreak.


it is 1 part of Human flu strain 1 part Bird Flu strain and 2 parts Pig flu strain


i may have gotten the bird and pig ones mixed around .....anyway, it's pretty crazy. noone is immune to it, and its four mixed flu strains.....POW RIGHT IN THE KISSER....pretty much


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 29, 2009)

swine influenza viruses don't spread through food.


----------



## mehwmew (Apr 29, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> swine influenza viruses don't spread through food.


we  know, but, people associate it with pork products and people are scared to  buy it ,even though every damn news channel has said how theyr not related.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 29, 2009)

i know people are rather stupid. 

sad.


----------



## mehwmew (Apr 29, 2009)

rofl.

nice

hey is there a thread about the manhattan thing? if not im making one.

omg lol theres a gay rights commercial and its like

"people who believe in discrimination(anti gay marriage) ...shame on them"
lol a gay person wrote that.. .>.>



Rwr4539 said:


> And like everyone said, I'm waiting for bird flu to kill everyone first.



rofl to everything in that post :p


----------



## Zeph (Apr 29, 2009)

Mehwmew said:


> omg lol theres a gay rights commercial and its like
> 
> "people who believe in discrimination(anti gay marriage) ...shame on them"
> lol a gay person wrote that.. .>.>


...You have a problem with this? Just a note: A large part of tCoD's population are, as you put it, "lol gay".

Now, to on-topicness...

Although it does worry me a bit, and I am being rather paranoid (More so that unusual) about it, I do doubt it'll be _too_ bad... as has been said elsewhere on the forum, in the more developed countries it's much simpler to heal, and there'll probably be some sort of vaccine sooner or later.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 29, 2009)

lol homosexuals
>:|

Anyway apparently there was something like 10 people in WA getting tested so the media has gone to panic stations and telling everyone to was their hands more and be careful and stuff. 
Eh. I don't think a lot of people realise that WA is mostly farmland/desert in comparision to New South Wales or pretty much the entire east coast.


----------



## Alexi (Apr 29, 2009)

First US swine flu death in Texas, a toddler. But aren't toddlers more likely to die of flu (of any kind) anyway?


----------



## Minish (Apr 29, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> scary. at least i'm up by canada.


There's about half as many people in Canada who have it than in the U.S... not a huge difference.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.newser.com/story/57444/swine-flu-emergency-is-a-cover-up-pro-life-groups.html


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 29, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8024780.stm



> A 12-year-old girl from Devon is among three people from England who have contracted swine flu after visiting Mexico, Gordon Brown has confirmed.


This is _down my road_. 

I confess I'm a little worried. :/


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 29, 2009)

Alexi said:


> First US swine flu death in Texas, a toddler. But aren't toddlers more likely to die of flu (of any kind) anyway?


toddlers die of anything more easily. shitty underdeveloped immune systems, no?

it's tragic, but not worth panic.

also, perhaps this will go some way to reassuring people, but there ARE survivors of swine flu!


----------



## Erif (Apr 29, 2009)

Your right, this disease attacks the Immune system. but, a the most people who are getting it are young adults to middle-aged (25-40 or somtin'). That's right, kids are very _unlikely_ to get the disease. But why is this? The people who are much more likely of getting the flu have the strongest immune systems out of all of us, so wouldn't the flu target children and/or elders? This is because the Swine Flu is targeting people with stronger immune systems to feed off of. It doesn't bother with the weak immune systems. Funny, huh?

But still, the mortality rate is _lower_ than 5%.


----------



## ~JV~ (Apr 29, 2009)

For those who think it will end like the avian flu or the 76' swine flu, it won't. Why? That virus was generated when the human, pig and bird flu virus infected the same host. These millions of virus all mixed up started to insert their genetic material in the same cells, altering the virus "recipe" inside of it. That altered virus is that new swine flu that is hitting on Mexico. Hope that this explanation helped clearing things up ^^.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 29, 2009)

Walker said:


> http://www.newser.com/story/57444/swine-flu-emergency-is-a-cover-up-pro-life-groups.html


That is absolutely pathetic. It's especially horrible to the people in Mexico who know people who have died from it, or even have it themselves.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Apr 30, 2009)

............... Well. Swine Flu for me came during CST testing... just ended today... I know what can come of such things as this... Avian was a bit easier to protect yourself against, I just got rid of mah current chickenz and shot any bird in the backyard. :/

Hm... However, what most people don't realize is the big difference here is the virus is no longer merely avian-human or swine-human transferrable... It's also human-human, making it much more likely to spread and cause chaos... 

I recommend stocking up on any products... because if it does get bad, the economy will totally fail and THE INFLATION GOES INSANE.

... I may leave school for the rest of the year since testing is done, I'm in the southern CA area, and a school near where my dad works got shut down... I have another theory as well but this entire forum as a whole isn't the place for it.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope you realise that the flu is responding to _normal medication_.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> I hope you realise that the flu is responding to _normal medication_.


and the economy's already in the shit so it wouldn't change much even if swine flu were the new Satan.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 30, 2009)

Urgh, everybody's being so paranoid. At school today, any mention of somebody being ill - "IT MUST BE SWINE FLU." Somebody was missing from my Drama lesson (On some educational trip, actually) - "SHE MIGHT HAVE SWINE FLU." Yes, because Swine Flu is the only illness in the world, right kids?


----------



## octobr (Apr 30, 2009)

~JV~ said:


> For those who think it will end like the avian flu or the 76' swine flu, it won't. Why? That virus was generated when the human, pig and bird flu virus infected the same host. These millions of virus all mixed up started to insert their genetic material in the same cells, altering the virus "recipe" inside of it. That altered virus is that new swine flu that is hitting on Mexico. Hope that this explanation helped clearing things up ^^.


yeah hi welcome to the world of flus

THEY MUTATE get over it kids

it's just freaking people out cause it's got a name on it

what if i got a flu one year and called it susan

YOU HAVE THE SUSAN FLU HOLY CRAP


----------



## Minish (Apr 30, 2009)

MY MUM'S FRIENDS HAVE IT OMG ONLY EIGHT CASES IN BRITAIN AND WE KNOW TWO OF THEM. |D


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 30, 2009)

DAMMIT CIRRUS

_I'LL WIN ONE OF THESE DAYS_


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 30, 2009)

apparently one of my classmates' mother has it.

then again, yeah.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

my throat hurts a little
I MAY HAVE SWINE FLU


----------



## Alexi (Apr 30, 2009)

My sociology teacher was freaking out and telling us to protect ourselves in germ-free bubbles.

And my mom's also freaking out.

I just want to get it now and survive it, so I can tell people to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Dinru (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll admit I am a little worried, but not about the flu itself. I'm worried about the mass hysteria this is causing. Every little sniffle and sneeze and suddenly "OMG YOU HAVE SWINE FLU" comes from like fifty different people. *sigh* Plus schools are closing. Including like four in my area. Because of _suspected_ cases.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 2, 2009)

hey guys guess what
The guy who showed Obama round a museum in Mexico died. He had swine flu. This is producing retarded comics like this:






If only they'd elected the 74-year old cancer sufferer with a history of heart problems and his lovely VP pick


----------



## nastypass (May 2, 2009)

also:


----------



## Espeonrules (May 2, 2009)

Heh, those comics are just too funny.
But really, this Swine Flu epidemic is serious and people are just taking things seriously. Some take it a little too seriously, if you ask me. 
Plus, it's highly contagious, so it can spread easily. They're even considering quarentining people that have it or suspected to have it, just to prevent it from spreading.

It's spread pretty quickly, since it's in 4 continents now. I've also heard from the news that this is the work of terrorists. That could be true, I guess, but it could also just be a rumour.


----------



## Tailsy (May 2, 2009)

Yes, terrorists genetically modified a disease in order to assure the DESTRUCTION of everyone through _influenza_. Never mind bombing things or anything, let's create a human strain of a virus that is easily treatable!!


----------



## Dinru (May 2, 2009)

^You never know, they could be using this to distract us. That just might be my paranoia speaking... but still.


----------



## Tailsy (May 2, 2009)

...

Uuuuh. Terrorists don't 'distract'. That's the _entire goddamn point_.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 2, 2009)

Terrorists cause terror not mild worry.
They're not Mildworryists.


----------



## Tailsy (May 2, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Terrorists cause terror not mild worry.
> They're not Mildworryists.


Oh man, when I grow up I want to be a Mildworryist.

"SUP GUYS I'M HERE TO STICK MY HANDS UP YOUR SHEEP'S BUMS. 8)"


----------



## Dinru (May 2, 2009)

I suppose, that's true. I do tend to be somewhat paranoid, though.

And good luck with that x3


----------



## GalladeMaster (May 2, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> hey guys remember bird flu and how that ended the world as we know it


No.



I. am. freaking. out.

 The Swine flu is about 18 miles away from me. 

Somebody in my school thinks he has it.


----------



## Tailsy (May 2, 2009)

Even if they do they'll be fine. o.o I really don't see what's to worry about.


----------



## ItzAllCutehh.. (May 2, 2009)

I'm kinda scared I had the flu just before Swine Flu broke out. And I'm still not 100 percent.


----------



## nastypass (May 2, 2009)

oh no you had a totally different strain of flu from the one that has killed all of fifty people in mexico


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 2, 2009)

106 actually.
And one babby in Texas.

Meanwhile regular influenza kills about 300 people per year in the US alone.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (May 3, 2009)

I feel a need to post this.

"Many years ago, people thought that when pigs fly, a black man would be President. 100 days into Barack Obama's presidency, swine flu."


----------



## JolteonShock (May 3, 2009)

Okay, that's kinda creepy.
At my school, we're putting a program in that any student with 'flu-like' symptoms will be sent home, and any student that develops symptoms will be put in an isolated room.
I'm scared.  O.o
I think only two people caught it in the province that I live in.


----------



## Minish (May 3, 2009)

Noooo now there are 18 people in the UK that (definitely) have it. ;_;

Knowing two of them isn't cool anymore! *sinks into depression*


----------



## Yarnchu (May 3, 2009)

People, it is not like it will kill. Regular flu can do that. There's not anything special 'bout the flying pigs 'cept that it spreads quickly.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (May 3, 2009)

I've had a cold for about a week now and I had to give a speech in public speaking last Wednesday. When I got up to the front of the class I said "Sorry, my voice is a little jacked up, I've got the swine flu."

They laughed.

I like my class, they're not, you know, _paranoid about nothing_. Just wash your goddamn hands and go about your business, good day.

EDIT @ surskitty's twitter comic: hahahaha awesome.


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 3, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> I feel a need to post this.
> 
> "Many years ago, people thought that when pigs fly, a black man would be President. 100 days into Barack Obama's presidency, swine flu."


Badum-ch.

Anyway, I just wanna get it and live so I can tell all the pedantics at school to shut up about it. :/


----------



## Yarnchu (May 3, 2009)

BUT IF YOU LIVE THEN ITS NOT SWINE FLU! JUST REGULAR FLU!


----------



## surskitty (May 3, 2009)

Kratos Aurion said:


> EDIT @ surskitty's twitter comic: hahahaha awesome.


That wasn't me....


----------



## Kratos Aurion (May 3, 2009)

Right, Walker, sorry. The swine flu, it has addled my brains.


----------



## Rwr4539 (May 4, 2009)

The 7 dwarfs regretted failing to see the signs as Sneezy eventually died from swine flu.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 4, 2009)

First case here in Oxfordshire reported yesterday. Little girl of six. She reportedly recovered well on a course of flu medication.

This disease is just getting less and less scary.


----------



## surskitty (May 4, 2009)

It wasn't scary in the first place.


----------



## Jetx (May 5, 2009)

Oxfordshire... it's getting closer.

I kinda hope somebody from school gets it so I can have a break.
There, I said it. D:


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 5, 2009)

Everyone in class is paranoic because a kid in our class hasn't been in for a while, is coughing up pleghm, and lost seven pounds. He sits across from me and it's apperently the SWIIINE FLU and I'm IN DANGEEER. O.o

He called for the homework, and he has broncitis. 
...
*headdesk* I do feel bad for him though. Sounds as if he's in bad shape. Right around testing time too.


----------



## Yarnchu (May 5, 2009)

Same here. I need the break.


----------



## Aenrhien (May 6, 2009)

I think everyone's going out of their minds for nothing, honestly. It's not like washing your hands and using hand sanitizer can't prevent spreading just about any illness, all this paranoia about it is just making it sound like we're all gonna drop dead or something.

Not that I'm one to talk, I'd be the one to die from something stupid like this because I don't leave the house enough to have any kind of immunity to anything.


----------



## surskitty (May 6, 2009)

Hand sanitizer doesn't help that much, though, because a lot of things are resistant to it.  Getting it _off you_ by washing your hands properly is much better.


----------



## Psyburn (May 6, 2009)

Oh god its here in Maryland.

Some teacher in Texas died from it.


----------



## surskitty (May 6, 2009)

It's a goddamn flu that acts like a flu.  It is not a particularly special flu.  Why freak out over it?

(hello fellow Marylander)


----------



## nastypass (May 6, 2009)

http://bouncewith.me.uk/europe/8027043.htm


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 6, 2009)

Walker said:


> http://bouncewith.me.uk/europe/8027043.htm


Disease just went from boring to awesome.


----------



## Exdeath (May 6, 2009)

Hahahaha.

That is priceless.

Also,


> Have you been affected by the zombie strain of swine flu? You can send your experiences using the form below.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (May 6, 2009)

Yeah a woman in Texas died, which is sad.

Oh, but she had pre-existing health conditions, BTW.

So, um, that kind of sums up that.


----------

